# PhotoZone review: Laowa 105mm f/2 STF on 5DS R



## ahsanford (Jun 2, 2016)

Get your bokeh on:

http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/978-laowa105f2stf

I can't wait to use this on my 5D3 with the manual focusing screen, it's going to be gr--. 

_Oh._ :-[

- A


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 2, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Get your bokeh on:
> 
> http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/978-laowa105f2stf
> 
> ...



Yes you'll have to wait for the 5DIV : my money's on it having a manual screen option. ( And the 6DII not).


----------

